# Gecko...



## craig.a.c (Jun 12, 2005)

Found this little fella on our kitchen screen a few weeks ago. Even had one running around in the house a few times.

Enjoy.


----------



## Jason (Jun 12, 2005)

is that a velvet


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 12, 2005)

Not to sure what it is, maybe someone on here can tell us what it is...


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 12, 2005)

Don't know what it is but it's having a nice feed


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: RE: Gecko...*



africancichlidau said:


> Don't know what it is but it's having a nice feed



lol I never knew Captain Obvious was a member here :wink:


----------



## Dicco (Jun 12, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Gecko...*

Gehyra dubia, Common Dtella, one of the native house Geckoes.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 12, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Gecko...*



> lol I never knew Captain Obvious was a member here



I love you too


----------



## Hickson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Gecko...*



Dicco said:


> Gehyra dubia, Common Dtella, one of the native house Geckoes.



According to the books, if that was photographed in Junee, then it's a range extension for _Gehyra dubia_.



Hix


----------



## junglemad (Jun 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Gecko...*

I agree with Dicco....Geyra dubia or Dubious Dtella
"HABITAT: tropical to warm temperate dry sclerophyll forest to woodland and shrubland" Encyclopaedia of Australian Animals Harald Ehmann 1992
Extends as far south as Craig's kitchen. The distribution map didn't include places as far south as Junee but it sure looks like one.


----------



## Brodie (Jun 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Gecko...*

I have no idea where Junee is..

but australis perhaps


----------



## Springherp (Jun 13, 2005)

I'd say its virtually impossible to tell whether its Gehyra dubia or Gehyra variegata unless we can see a close-up shot of the underside of its feet!

Just at a complete guess though I would say its G. variegata as they seem to be much more common in Western NSW. Ive caught up to 65 in a night around one homestead! :shock:


----------



## craig23 (Jun 13, 2005)

you tell em tom  lol


----------



## Brodie (Jun 13, 2005)

Do I sense a bit of sexual tension?


----------



## hugsta (Jun 13, 2005)

> Do I sense a bit of sexual tension?


You should leave the room Brodie and do a lap around the block, this should ease your sexual tension, if not, get out your penthouse mags and off to the toilet with yourself........LOL That will release any more tensions you may have.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 13, 2005)

Roflmao Hugs


----------



## Brodie (Jun 13, 2005)

I prefer to read playgirl hugs..


----------



## craig23 (Jun 13, 2005)

hahahaha thanks brodie  your arm will be sore when i get back to darwin!


----------



## Springherp (Jun 13, 2005)

Hahaha yeah and your face is gunna be sore when I get up there in September Brodes!


----------



## hugsta (Jun 13, 2005)

> I prefer to read playgirl hugs..


LOL, thought you were that way inclined.....;-)


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jun 14, 2005)

Dtella


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 14, 2005)

Probably a dtella, but maybe Christinus marmoratus


----------

